# Volcom Landvik Northern Lights Jacket



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

pics to jog memory


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

picture up


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

you dont see it much on the slopes because it is ridiculously expensive. we had two in the shop. a russian guy bought one and returned it after a couple of days because the zipper broke! how the fuck do you make a 900 dollar (in Europe its 900 Euros)jacket with a dodgy zipper is beyond me!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah they are ridiculously expensive. Plus Volcom's Goretex line is SUPER heavy. I dunno about you, but if I'm looking for an expensive Gore shell, I want it lightweight.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

make sure to go try one on before you buy it, the volcom jackets have an interesting cut. they run VERY VERY large and baggy.. i'm 5'11" 160lbs and the large union jacket came down to about my knees, and i bet i could've worn 2 other insulated jackets underneath it, i have broad shoulers so i can't really wear a medium, so i ended up returning it. good luck.


----------



## Auslan (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like a nono, which is sad because it looks like heaven in a jacket...

Time for save my money for food and shelter


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

i'd still look at a different Volcom Gore-Tex jacket (and they have plenty of Gore Tex models every year) because they are the only producers now that have Zip Tech (in a few words both pants and jacket need to have Zip Tech and it means you can zip your pants to your jacket - it is awesome in powder - nothing gets in and i should know as i've cartwheeled numerous times in bottomless pow after not landing well. 

personally i think it stinks that you buy an AK shell (pant and jacket) and its all Gore Tex and everything and keeps you dry but if ever you take a tumble in pow its gonna get inside your pants and in your back or whatnot and you still get wet. i'm waiting for Burton to come out with some replacement technology for Zip Tech (they had it before but now Volcom is not allowing anyone else to use their Zip Tech patent) because i know otherwise their stuff is bombproof!


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

For reasons stated. Do not buy.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Couldnt agree more on the Zip Tech, fkn awesome, especially for tall people like me where the jackets are never too long.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> i'd still look at a different Volcom Gore-Tex jacket (and they have plenty of Gore Tex models every year) because they are the only producers now that have Zip Tech (in a few words both pants and jacket need to have Zip Tech and it means you can zip your pants to your jacket - it is awesome in powder - nothing gets in and i should know as i've cartwheeled numerous times in bottomless pow after not landing well.
> 
> personally i think it stinks that you buy an AK shell (pant and jacket) and its all Gore Tex and everything and keeps you dry but if ever you take a tumble in pow its gonna get inside your pants and in your back or whatnot and you still get wet. i'm waiting for Burton to come out with some replacement technology for Zip Tech (they had it before but now Volcom is not allowing anyone else to use their Zip Tech patent) because i know otherwise their stuff is bombproof!


When did Burton quit doing the zippers on pants/jacket? My AK stuff last year had it. My Oakley gear this year still has the zipper attachment, so Volcom isn't the only outerwear company doing it.....


----------

